# Sweet Tea



## ejay79 (Nov 24, 2007)

Does anyone have a recipe for some good, southern-style Sweet Tea? I've tried one I found online but it just doesn't come out quite right.

What's the real way to make it?


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Either make a simple syrup to add to the brewed tea, or add the sugar to the hot tea while it is brewing. 

Alton Brown has a recipe on his site


----------



## maria_carrasco (Nov 24, 2007)

mmmmmmmm sounds good!


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I even make my lemonade like this...I got an old time Coney Island Lemonade stand recipe that I use in my shop...the old people just ADORE It!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I could not live without my southern sweet iced tea.

Here's how my mom, grandmother, and now I make it with a little revision from the old standard depending on the tea I use. Tetley works the best for me because I can submerse the bags in boiling water. Luzianne and Lipton have changed the bags so they burst in boiling water.......grr! I put the tea bags in cold water and bring to a boil, then remove it from the burner and let it steep for 10 minutes. Then I put the sugar (in my home 1 1/2 cups to one gallon) in the pitcher and pour the water from the tea bags into the pitcher. Then stir the sugar to mix well. I add cold water to the pot with the tea bags and then pour it into the pitcher, stirring each time until the pitcher is full. Pour over ice, garnish with a wedge of lemon and enjoy!

A simpler method that I use with Luzianne or Lipton is to put the bags in my coffee maker where the coffee would go and make a pot of tea, then pour into the pitcher and make as above. With this method, I do not pour the cold water in the pot with the tea bags. 

HTH!


----------



## ejay79 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I'll give them a shot!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I just realized that I forgot to tell you how many tea bags. If it's the regular size, then I use 10 and with the family size, I use 3 per gallon.


----------



## pepper (Jul 19, 2007)

You could make a tea punch, with ginger ale, fruit juice and green tea.


----------

